# opinions? best size tire for factory1970 rally IIs



## stevieray70 (Sep 26, 2011)

What do you think the optimum tire size is for my 1970 gto. Factory 14 inch rally IIs. I dont want an rubbing, but I like a full wheel well.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I like the 225/70/14's I've been running on the 1971 rally II's on my '67 GTO for ages. They handle well, ride nicely, and look better than skinny stockers. They are also stock diameter, so the speedo stay's calibrated.


----------

